# hair clippers



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

lokking for a new set of clippers to shave my head. i need ones that will get my hair as short as possible, i dont want a chrome dome so no mach 3, fusions etc

i use these just now but they need replaced

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4424644/Trail/searchtext%3EBABYLISS+HAIR+CLIPPERS.htm

i was looing at buying these, they seem quite good as you can do it all yourself and while in the shower anyone used them before or have any other suggestions?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4432083/Trail/searchtext%3EHAIR+CLIPPERS.htm

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi dude, i bought some yesterday from tesco, they were £25 and made by Remington. Im at work so cant get the actual model but they are the best ones i have ever had. Over the moon with them and for the price, the quality is fantastic.

They are cordless ones that you charge up which is better for me than having a cord on them. You also get a little detailer for doing things like beards and sideburns etc.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok mate i will look on the tesco site

cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No worries dude, when im home if i remember ill post the model of them. their brilliant and done my hair VERY short.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wahl power drive. 15 quid or something in argos.

heres the link its 18 quid.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4424675/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CHealth+and+personal+care%7C14418350/c_2/3%7Ccat_15701134%7CMen%27s+beard+trimmers+and+hair+clippers%7C14418417.htm


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd go for Wahl over Remington,had 2 sets of Remington and they've never really lasted that long IMO.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Wahl Super Taper.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> and done my hair VERY short.


I would think that is the least you would expect from any pair of clippers


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Remington-HC500A-Hair-Rechargeable-Clipper/dp/B000H5UTQI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1257787276&sr=8-4

I have these are they are great. You can get them fully wet so you can cut your hair in the bather or shower. So no clean up


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

You need one of these.









From here http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4432083/Trail/searchtext%3EHAIR+CLIPPERS.htm


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

iopener said:


> Wahl Super Taper.


I agree. I have these, they are superb.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nidge said:


> You need one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the link i posted mate only problem is that they dont go very short


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok according to many reviews i have read on other sites apparently these are they best of the best only thing is you have to oil the blades

http://www.shavers.co.uk/shopping.php?product_id=327

as longs as the clippers go below 1mm


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Had my Wahl for 10 years & they still scalp me well


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

scalpe me well?

never heard that one before lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

andy51086 said:


> scalpe me well?
> 
> never heard that one before lol


 LOL

They still shave my balding head nicely :laugh:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

glad to hear it mate

i used phillips clippers before but the marked my head by taking all the skin off apart from that it was always babyliss clippers i used

my mates a hairdresser and she suggested wahl clippers they do seem to have really good reviews


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

andy51086 said:


> ok according to many reviews i have read on other sites apparently these are they best of the best only thing is you have to oil the blades
> 
> http://www.shavers.co.uk/shopping.php?product_id=327
> 
> as longs as the clippers go below 1mm


I have these, excellent build quality and they're so powerful your hand goes numb!

They do shave VERY close though. So close in fact, that I have to get my wife to do it, as these will butcher your head if you're not ridiculously careful. The strong vibrations also make it quite hard to tell exactly where you are on your head.

I'd only recommend them if you have a scalp tougher than leather, or you'll be getting someone else to do it for you. :thumb:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i will get my missus to do it

i didnt think you could get all the hair off yourself surely you must miss parts of it?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It doesn't take everything off, but near enough. I finish it with a wet shave afterwards and only use the clippers when my hair is too long to bic.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i shave my hair every week i dont like it when it gets too long i end up looking like a white member of the jackson 5


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

andy51086 said:


> i shave my hair every week i dont like it when it gets too long i end up looking like a white member of the jackson 5


 :thumbup1: good look that :laugh:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

looks better with a good tan


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Especially when ya moon walk :whistling:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

good one :lol: :lol:


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

baby bliss for men is good mate


----------



## smith braver (Aug 29, 2015)

Personally I recommend Oster Profession Classic hair clipper. I had different type but when I start using Oster I realized differences. Innovative motor , easy maintenance and smart apperance makes it very effetive. here is a good site which has great reviews . http://www.hairstylermag.com/


----------

